

Mark Cuban to Kick Wall Street Bailout Ass - Ztrain
http://dealflow.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/10/billionaire-mar.html
This is why Mark Cuban is an official American hero.
======
helveticaman
OK, in my worthless opinion, this cancels out some of his bad karma.

